# DishPass & Premium Channels



## Giljorak (Oct 8, 2003)

I originally posted this question here but figured it would stand a better chance of getting an answer by creating a new thread for it.

I have a 510 with 4.01.

I am trying to setup a DishPass to record Real Time with Bill Maher, this airs on several of the HBO channels. In the search box I enter 'Real Time with', that is all I can enter on the 510. When I select create timer it finds nothing. However, if a do a # search from the EPG it finds multiple episodes on several different HBO channels. I can create regular timers for these. If I do a DishPass on the word 'real' it finds many shows with 'real' in the title but none of these are on a premium channel.

I did other DishPass searches and none of the results included anything from a premium channel.

Are premium channels blocked from DishPass? I did some searching but didn't find anything.

Thanks


----------



## talkinmonkey (Nov 2, 2007)

i have a similar issue. i set timers to record hockey games on the center ice package, but the dvr doesn't record them. i have a funny feeling that this new software update they rolled out on 10/23 has a pretty serious bug: the dishpass doesn't "see" premium or ppv channels. i spent an hour on the phone with a tech, and she insisted it was my dvr, so they sent me a "new" one (refurbished). i am sure that i'll have the same issue with this machine.


----------



## Boompod (Dec 27, 2002)

I am having the same problem with my 2 508 receivers. Allthough I think it is more than just the premium and PPV channels, it will not find any programs that I try to build a dishpass for that contains a whole word. For example I tried to build a dishpass for SpongeBob SquarePants that was on channel 170 (Nickelodeon) so I tried typing in sponge and it found nothing. It's a search problem!


----------



## semajs (Nov 3, 2007)

Same problem. I have 2 508s both with P401.

Dish Pass timers only contain shows with channels under 100. Yesterday, I spent a half hour with 2 "tech" reps and the second one said she'd email another tech person with the problem.

Are others able to get Dish Pass to create a timer with programs with channels above 100?

Any ideas on a solution or if it's a global SW problem?


----------

